

Got mobile? This is for you: Startup 2.0 Mobile Apps competition - abarrera
http://blog.tetuanvalley.com/2011/05/got-mobile-this-is-for-you-startup-2-0-mobile-apps-competition.html

======
timpik_com
We have just submited our app!

~~~
mentalmas
1 vote with love from Mentalmas!!

------
mentalmas
Wow!! I'll try to go!! :-)

